# Bionic multiple problems



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had my Bionic a week now.
Three problems have come up
1 - Battery stinks. I can hardly get through a day at work with a few texts from my wife.
2 - 3g and 4g drop. Never had this problem with my Droid X. My wife and son's iPhones will have 3g and my Bionic has nothing. Just cell service and no data. A reboot brings it back, or I can wait 5 or 10 minutes and it comes back.
3 - Shortcuts keep going blank. They loose their unique icon and become the standard default of "blue gears". They still work, but I lost 8 shortcuts today alone.

What is the deal? I am ready to send the phone back to Verizon.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you updated to .893? I have had almost no signal drops and usually a switch to airplane mode and back fixes it. Battery life for me has been amazing. I can easily make it through the day with medium to heavy use. And have had no issues with shortcuts dissapearing. If you have updated and still have problems i would make them give you a new one. Another option is to flash the leaked .901 and see if that helps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, I am on .893. I will try the airplane mode trick... but why do I need to? Should web pages halt and market downloads die fairly frequently because data drops?
Verizon had the phone 5 hours on Tuesday and said the battery was fine... yet, it seems to have 5 levels. 100%, 70%, 40%, 20% and 5%. Nothing else comes up. I actually have this escalated to the point where I have a name and extension number of some "Correspondence Team" rep out of their Conneticut Office. I am planning on calling her at 9:01 am tomorrow.

I am open to ideas. There are many "files" out there. I am concerned also because I was told he did a software update at the store and there was none to do.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Nov 11, 2011)

What system version are you on? 5.9.901 fixed all those issues for me. Even .893 ota update was an improvement.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't have battery issues either. I am using the Juice Defender app which about doubles my battery life, but still it's fine. I used to have those connection issues, but after the 893 update it has been fine. If the data drops continue, try just turning on airplane mode and off instead of turning the phone completely off.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

They may have applied the .901. But if you are on. 5.5.893 then he was bs'ing you. Best advice is if the oroblems persist make them give you a new one. Dont accept a refurb.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

RockyC said:


> I don't have battery issues either. I am using the Juice Defender app which about doubles my battery life, but still it's fine. I used to have those connection issues, but after the 893 update it has been fine. If the data drops continue, try just turning on airplane mode and off instead of turning the phone completely off.


Juice Defender! I am using it too and I barely make it 12 hours with it!

Sounds like something is wrong with the phone itself or the battery.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

The tech at Verizon also gave me a new SIM card. From what I read about the Bionic, Verizon will keep replacing the SIM card (he had stacks of them - hundreds easily) as an answer to the data drop.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> They may have applied the .901. But if you are on. 5.5.893 then he was bs'ing you. Best advice is if the oroblems persist make them give you a new one. Dont accept a refurb.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


They DID do an update - because I returned the phone to .886 stock before I went in. They actually did not accomplish anything, because I had already installed the update, but I did not tell them the whole story about how I rooted and updated and still had issues. Just did not want to go there. Of course, last year when I put the leaked Gingerbread on my wife's Droid X and went in to the store they did not even blink.


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

You got a lemon, I've never had those issues. And i've had the bionic since day one. 4g will drain any battery rather quickly .. sorry to read about all your issues go get another

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

tbolt81 said:


> You got a lemon, I've never had those issues. And i've had the bionic since day one. 4g will drain any battery rather quickly .. sorry to read about all your issues go get another
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sending The Lemon-Bionic back to Verizon. It is a sad, sad day. Back to my Droid X.
Not sure what to do next. Get another or just give up?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Dont give up. The bionic is a sweet phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Running 901 and haven't had a data drop in over a week. I don't remember the last time my phone even showed 3G.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Sending The Lemon-Bionic back to Verizon. It is a sad, sad day. Back to my Droid X.
> Not sure what to do next. Get another or just give up?


Sorry to say this but... You were probably given a refurbished bio. 0ne of the 4 pos Verizon had to take back from me for the same unreliable connection reason. They released this hunk of sh!7 before all the connection problems were worked out.

IMO, YSG the new galaxy nexus, it has a bigger screen, way faster and running ics android 4.0 
The Bionic is a pos.

Sent from my Useless DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Sorry to say this but... You were probably given a refurbished bio. 0ne of the 4 pos Verizon had to take back from me for the same unreliable connection reason. They released this hunk of sh!7 before all the connection problems were worked out.
> 
> IMO, YSG the new galaxy nexus, it has a bigger screen, way faster and running ics android 4.0
> The Bionic is a pos.
> ...


*rollseyes* so much faster on the SAME HARDWARE. Lol.. i had a gnex. Bionic was smoother. Imho.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

Samsung is garbage. When you have two different samsung phones either catch on fire or scald someones skin then come tell me its a god phone.

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, my choices with Verizon are limited: Razor, Rezound, G Nex or Bionic. Also Thunderbolt, Stratosphere and Charge.

They told me to go into the store and play with each phone before I decide what I will do. Goodness, I guess there is always iPhone 4s.... nah!


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

It all depends on what you believe it's important.
You can make phone calls with the bionic most of the time and it is smooth as they mentioned above.

So if you dont need to go on the internet frequently and don't care or need dependable data connection and dont need to receive push emails. 
The BIONIC is for you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> It all depends on what you believe it's important.
> You can make phone calls with the bionic most of the time and it is smooth as they mentioned above.
> 
> So if you dont need to go on the internet frequently and don't care or need dependable data connection and dont need to receive push emails.
> ...


I take it you do not like yours?


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I take it you do not like yours?


Just fedup with the data problems. If I wanted bad data sevice I would have gone with tMob or ATT.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Just fedup with the data problems. If I wanted bad data sevice I would have gone with tMob or ATT.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I understand - I started taking screen shots of the data drops and battery drops. I am not sure what to do. Since I am dealing with a CSR in Conneticut, I am waiting to hear back on Monday/Tuesday as to what price they will charge me for a G Nex and the other phones. Apparently since big V has screwed up repeatedly in my case, I can get any phone - just not sure on pricing. The G Nex has a larger screen, but reviews are mixed. All I wanted was a Droid X with 4G... maybe I can swap out the radios! LOL!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I understand - I started taking screen shots of the data drops and battery drops. I am not sure what to do. Since I am dealing with a CSR in Conneticut, I am waiting to hear back on Monday/Tuesday as to what price they will charge me for a G Nex and the other phones. Apparently since big V has screwed up repeatedly in my case, I can get any phone - just not sure on pricing. The G Nex has a larger screen, but reviews are mixed. All I wanted was a Droid X with 4G... maybe I can swap out the radios! LOL!


Get another bionic. It is dx on steroids


----------

